# 5-kg. Digital Scale



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Canadian Tire has digital weighing scales on sale for $9.97 this week only. If not in stock then ask for a rain check. 
It seems to be good for measuring fertilizer for people that like to roll their own ferts. 
It may be also handy in the kitchen as well. 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524443306118&bmUID=1231910687659

More details here: http://www.starfrit.com/Products/kitchen/Gadgets/Kitchen Scales/93016.aspx?sc_lang=en


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Great find! I'll be picking up one for weighing my packages!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

5kg...No good unless you are weighing a gram or more. Doesnt weigh in tenths of a gram. Or does it? You can also get much smaller version at any head shop for $10.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

in particular one might have visited Jupiter before it burned to the damn ground for cheap scales.

in this case, desjardo's hit the nail on the head - you'll find much cheaper scales at head shops - particularily shops that sell hydroponics equipment. although 10 bucks is a damn good deal, it sucks it doesn't weight in tenths.

it's just a vase, mom. i swear.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Even the convenience stores in the gta carry these things... $14.99
You can order them so cheap from china now that they are a dime a dozen.
For $29 it can look like an Ipod...hehe..


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

For measuring the fertilizer all I need is grams but if they threw in a whammy like 65.3g I believe I could figure that out. Especially when it is going into a 1 litre bottle of water that is going to be dosing at 1ml/gal. The tolerance seems negligable. The best part is if you have a problem with the scales then within 3 months you can bring it back to Canadian Tire for a full refund.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

the refund is key - my experience with them is with cooking - honest to god - and when they're cheap, they're _cheap_


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

eh, if it breaks, it's $10.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah. Sounds like your burning yourself out doing all that cooking!


----------

